# Recent experience in nothern Spain?



## PClapham (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a little nervous about booking a vacation there because of all the political unrest- ie Catalunya wanting to secede

Thanks
Anita


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2012)

No need to be nervous. Catalunya has wanted to be independent since Franco outlawed the Catalan flag and language. The Catalans simply taught Catalan at home and adopted the flag of FC (Futbol Club) Barcelona. It is a wonderful part of Spain and we will be there again in Nov. for a sailing cruise, Barca to Lisbon.

BTW, I don't really think of Catalunya as northern Spain. More like Eastern. But that's me.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 8, 2012)

Anita, I wouldn't be worried in the slightest.  ETA have effectively declared a ceasefire and the chances of being caught up in any trouble are so remote.  Personally, I'd be more worried about going to certain parts of Cleveland.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know what part of Catalunya you are thinking of visiting but Barcelona is part of the Catalunya region and is a great place to visit. I was there this past summer with my 13 year old DD, just the 2 of us. No issues at all (although I did keep a sharp eye on our belongings as I was warned to).


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not to worry.  You wouldn't avoid going to Quebec, and they've wanted to leave Canada for years and years.  Spain is wonderful--go and enjoy.


----------



## smiths (Oct 9, 2012)

I was on Erasmus in San Sebastian (basque country) for a year and then stayed in Bilbao for another year, i LOVE it. They have the best food ever, they may seem a little bit rude at the beggining but they are polite and nice, the landscapes are just wonderful... I really say that you should try the north of Spain!


----------



## stslc (Oct 10, 2012)

*You'll love Spain!*

We took our 4 kids to Spain earlier this year.  The day we landed there were strikes and protestors all over Madrid.  No violence whatsoever.  It ended up being a fantastic cultural experience for our family.  We spent time in Madrid, Malaga and Barcelona and loved every minute.  My kids are from 15 down to 9 yrs old and I never had a worry about their safety.  We drove, road the metros, walked for miles.  What a beautiful place full of history, good food and kind people.  Spain is the best value in Europe right now.  Just do it!


----------

